# Hauntmore Estate 07



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

I've got construction pictures and in the dark pictures up. Still need to put up lighted pictures. We had a great haunt this year. 320 sq ft, 5 rooms, 4 actors. Here's links to the pics, and a description of the rooms, I'll post more stories and information later.

*Pictures*
Hauntmore 07 Construction
Hauntmore 07 In The Dark
Previous Halloweens​
*Rooms*​*Unliving Room*
This room was lit by flicker lights until the group was in. The flicker lights went off and blacklights come on, showing lots of scary writing on the walls, etc. There were 2 dummies in chairs, one of them me, and a pair of shoes behind a curtain. Actor would stand up, scream "Get Out" and scare the group into next room. We had several people who started into this room and then walked back out the entrance, too scared to continue.

*Child Deadroom*
This room has a painted groundbreaker in a bed. The bed was supposed to shake, but that device broke at the last minute. We had a couple of spooky dolls and some rats eating a skull. After the group got in, an actor playing werewolf would come out from behind some burlap howling and scare them into the next room.

*Dark Room*
This room had no light, it was pitch black and monitored by an infrared camera. As the group entered ankle ticklers were triggered. After they started down the hallway, surround sound speakers played the sound of a chainsaw. A lot of people thought it was real, as you couldn't see anything. At the end of the hall was an air cannon. A zombie head could be lighted up at the end of the hallway if the group had trouble finding their way out.

*Funeral Parlor*
This room had a fan head animatronic and a casket. We had bats hung from the ceiling, spooky pictures on the wall, and a cage with snake hanging out of it. After the group got in, an actor playing zombie would come out of the coffin and scare them into next room.

*Shrine Room*
This room had hockey masks hung around the room, with a painting of a skeleton wearing a hockey mask. As the group entered, the painting would drop and an actor wearing hockey mask would come through with a glow in the dark cleaver. The painting would go back up and a strobe light came on. There was a guy on the floor chopped in half, his hand still crawling for the exit. Another actor already in the room wearing a Jason mask would chase the group out the exit with a blood covered machete.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like a lot of black lights in action - bet the scared folks running through there looked like a blur of misc. neon colors.


----------



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

Uploaded the lights on tour of Hauntmore Estate 07. Still working on trying to get my video captured and edited.

*Hauntmore 07 Lights On​*


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great job - love the blacklight look...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice lighting work


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Good job building details into the rooms. Love your chopped guy guts.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I love how in the Deadroom there's a prop of a little girl eating a rat. Nice touch.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome! that surrond sound system was a great idea for a creep out factor!


----------



## CemeteryFlower (Nov 7, 2007)

I like the pictures. Nice.


----------

